# female vizsla's first heat cycle/ what to expect?



## dougcusick

Hello vizsla owners, my name is Doug Cusick and I have a pup that's 11 months and 10 days old and is about ready to start her first heat cycle. Her vulva has started to swell up for a couple of weeks now, but no discharge yet? I am curious about getting the plastic panties for in the house and using regular pantie liners with them. Has anyone used these with success?


----------



## DixiesMom

I don't care for the plastic pants. My new favorite solution is using little boy underwear. Put the underwear on her backwards and pull her tail through the little opening. You can cut them just a little for a perfect fit.


----------



## adrino

Welcome to the forum dougcusick! 

You'll find plenty info about the heat cycle here on the forum. Many of us posted more than you can imagine. Just use the search bar on the right side above the advertisements. Put in first heat or in heat and plenty threads will pop up for you. 
It's actually a lot better than I expected it but the changes in the girl will be a lot more obvious than ever! 

Good luck and keep us posted and didn't forget to upload some pictures too!!!


----------

